# samsung convoy



## milltown (Apr 8, 2011)

I was looking at new cell phones and was considering the samsung conoy.  Does anybody have one or know anything about them?  They are ruggedized and meet certain military specs, I just don't think they are water resistant like the G'zone.


----------

